
Truck Drivers: How Many Will Lose Jobs to Automation? - deegles
http://www.futurepundit.com/archives/009691.html
======
byoung2
_A skilled driver could move the truck to a freeway, get out, and then let
automation take over. Then at the other end the truck could stop and let a
driver climb in and drive off the freeway and onto trickier surface roads._

An autonomous vehicle has to have cameras and sensors and the ability for a
computer to control it. With these in place it should be possible for a human
to operate it remotely (like military drones). I would imagine this would be a
good intermediate step before full automation.

~~~
deegles
Do you mean continuously or only at the refueling stations? It makes me think
of how some fast-food places outsource the drive-through ordering process to
call centers.

~~~
byoung2
Basically operate it remotely for the first and last mile (instead of the
driver physically being in the truck), and let the computer take over for the
long stretches on the freeway.

